# iexplorer befehlszeile



## shrewm (31. März 2004)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit Webseiten per Internet Explorer aufzurufen (per Befehlszeile), die in einem schon geöffnetem Fenster aufgebaut werden sollen (also wie bei links target="_self") ?

Habe nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Wenn jemand eine ähnliche, evt bessere, lösung kennt: Bitte auch posten 
Und bitte keine "ie-ist-"schlecht""-Antworten posten, danach suche ist nicht, danke


----------



## Fabian H (31. März 2004)

Du kannst ein Fenster mit einem Namen generieren:

```
<a href="ziel.html" target="FensterName">foo</a>
```
Bei einem Klick auf den Link wird nach einem Fenster namens "FensterName"
gesucht. Wenn es vorhanden ist, dann wird die _ziel.html_ in diesem geöffnet.
Wenn nicht, dann wird ein neues Fenster geöffnet, das dann automatisch den
Namen "FensterName" trägt.

Ausserdem kannst du deinem Fenster auch manuell mit JavaScript einen
Namen geben:

```
window.top.name = 'FensterName';
```
Ansprechen kannst du es dann auch mit dem _target_-Attribut.


----------



## shrewm (31. März 2004)

Hallo Fabian,
das was du meinst, kenne ich schon. Vielleicht habe ich mich ein wenig undeitlich ausgedrückt 
Ich würde gerne eine Webseite in einem schon bestehendem iexplorer-fenster per Kommandozeile (also start->ausführen in win) öffnen.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Lord-Lance (31. März 2004)

Von so einem Befehl hätte ich noch nichts gehört. Ich habe auch kurz gegoogelt und nichts gefunden. Es gibt schon 2-3 "Switches" aber diesen gibts (definitiv) nicht. Für was brauchst du denn das?


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. April 2004)

Mmmh....habs mal kurz probiert:

start>Ausführen>
*iexplore.exe "http://www.tutorials.de"*

öffnet mir ein IE-Fenster mit tutorials.de ....war das gefragt/gemeint

(Win98/IE5)


----------



## shrewm (1. April 2004)

Ja so in der Art, aber wenn du das 2 mal versuchst, wirst du sehen, dass sich für jede Webseite ein extra ie öffnet. Und meine Frage war eben ob es einen Befehl dafür gibt, dass er jede URL die man über Start > Ausführen ausruft, im selben ie geöffnet wird.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. April 2004)

Nach nochmaligem Test hat sich gezeigt, dass man sich das "iexplore.exe" sparen kann und einfach nur die URL aufrufen muss.... dann öffnets sich bei mir jedesmal im selben Fenster....

wie gesagt unter W98/IE5


----------

